# How old?



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I have been reading a lot on this forum about how long a lot of Tangs take to grow to full size (calvus/comps come to mind).

With this in mind, I imagine they live a long time. I was just wondering how old some of your oldest fish are??


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

my oldest fish that i currently own is a N.leleupi.
probably 6months old when i got her, shes now at 3years? or more. shes at 2.75inches and the nastiest fish i have.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

My oldest living fish is my Texas Cichlid. I have had Ol' Tex. for appx. 5 Years. It measures between 8-10 inches. 8)


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

It must take an Alto a few years to reach max size. There must be some 10 year olds or older out there.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have an Alto Comp that I have had for six years. I got it when it was only 1 inch. Its some cross breed comp so I'll never breed him, but he still looks good.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I lose females faster than males. I think spawning must take years off them. For gobies, the females lasted 3 years in captivity (WC, so who knows how old), while I've got the widowed males still. Same with L. multifaciatus: females die within 2 years, but have 4-5 year old males. I have started losing some WC cyps after 4 years in my tanks. But TR Julidochromis seem to have reached full growth at 3+ years and are really hitting peak spawning from the looks of things. I've heard tale of 10+ year old shellies, but again they were male specimens. I have 6 year old calvus that are still growing, so who know's how long they'll last.

I think longevity depends primarily on the stressors they've faced. Can anyone confirm my theory that TR last longer than WC fish?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure whitch one would live longer. Seems like Tank raised but who really knows. My oldest fish I have is a Male Frontosa. He is around 8 years i think.


----------

